

An IDE as a packaged Chrome app - samrat
http://samrat.me/blog/2012/08/an-ide-as-a-packaged-chrome-app

======
antimatter15
I started working on something like that, a text editor based on Ace (the text
editing component from Cloud 9) but with Dropbox sync (actual sync, so it
works offline) a few weeks ago (mostly for my Chromebook, and Cloud 9 sort of
requires you to install Node which poses some difficulties on a chromebook).
<https://github.com/antimatter15/cloudfall>

------
cleverjake
So... Cloud 9? <https://c9.io>

~~~
dj2stein9
Is this ide very popular? I have never heard from anyone who's really used it
enough. I have some experience with just the Ace editor, and found it to be
great. But c9 itself felt slow and uncomfortable.

~~~
cleverjake
It's been trough a huge rewrite, and tere are a large number of plugins now.
The hosted version of it comes with a VM, so you can run any server side thing
you normally would.

If you haven't tried it lately, how it a go. If you have, and it is still
slow, open up a bug ticket and help make it better.

------
ibdknox
Light Table won't ultimately be in the "browser" - it will be in a wrapped
webview. The experience on mac right now is that you have a standalone app
just like you would with sublime et. al. Once we get some time, the same will
be true for linux and windows :)

------
cgranade
Along a similar line, I'd love it if I could run an IPython Notebook instance
in a packaged app for either Firefox or Chrome. There's a lot of little
annoyances to using the notebook interface in my main browser, like having my
notebook tabs mixed in with my general browsing tabs, not having a separate
entry in my Alt-Tab list, etc. Using something like Prism and its modern
descendants would help make IPython that much better, IMHO.

